# Downhiller



## DeHejner (17. März 2001)

Hallo,  gibt es unter euch eigentlich auch ein paar Downhiller? Wir suchen noch ein paar vernnftige (die es aber trotzdem ab und zu krachen lassen k"nnen) Leute, die Lust haben unter der Woche oder am Wochenende mit uns am Frankenstein auf der ""Rinne"" zu fahren...  Gruá DeHejner


----------



## Gerald (20. März 2001)

Bin nur ein langsamer :~( ""Bergabfahrer"" :~( aber wenn ich mal fahrtechnisch besser drauf bin, will ich da auf jeden Fall mal runterfahren.   Was ist ""unter der Woche"" Abends? und fahrt ihr mit dem Rad zur Burg?  Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeHejner (20. März 2001)

Es ist ganz unterschiedlich, wenn wir Touren fahren und die ""Rinne"" nur mal so mitnehmen, dann sind wir natrlich mit dem Rad dorthingefahren. Unter der Woche Abends hat sich bisher ja selten die M"glichkeit ergeben irgendwo zu fahren, da es ja nur geregnet hat, aber eigentlich ist mir (uns) die Uhrzeit oder der Tag so gut wie egal. Am Wochenende waren wir jetzt allesdings mit dem Auto und den Downhillr"dern am Frankenstein gewesen... ein Spass, der fr mich wohl diese und n"chste Woche erst mal pausieren muss, da ich bei der letzten Abfahrt gegen einen Baum gesprungen bin und starke Prellungen an Oberschenkel und Schulter und sonst noch ein paar kleine Wunden habe...  Aber so bald ich wieder richtig laufen kann, geh ich auch wieder aufs Bike... vielleicht bis dann mal  DeHejner


----------



## galli (20. März 2001)

Gegen einen Baum gesprungen, ja? Autsch :O  Die ""Rinne"" bin ich jetzt auch schon ein paar Mal gefahren. Einfach nur gut - vor allem der gr"ssere Drop im mittleren Teil... Das einzige was da immer wieder Probleme macht sind diese kleinen steilen Doubles...  Als Downhiller wrde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, dafr h"nge ich zu sehr an meiner Gesundheit  ), aber fr eine gute Abfahrt lasse ich alles liegen  man f"hrt ja schliesslich kein CC-Fully!!!  Vielleicht sollten mir mal eine Freeride-Tour organisieren - dann k"nnte man gute Abschnitte auch mehrmals fahren und ein bisschen Fahrtechniktipps austauschen (was im Forum ja schwierig ist).  Interesse?  seeya galli


----------



## Gerald (20. März 2001)

Ja, ein paar tips zum schnellen ""Buckel-runner-raase"" t"ten mir auch ganz gut weil ich da immer der langsamste bin. Wochenende ist bei mir besser.  Der Arne Seeber vom Bikehouse Frankenstein will mir da ach ein bischen was zeigen.  Natrlich hat niemand ein CC-Fully sondern ein stahlblaues, mattiert, und nur das z"hlt.  -)  Beste Genesung nach H"hnlein    Gerald   )P.S. Baut ihr eigentlich schon Wasserschutzd"mme? Nach den letzten Regenf"llen steht ja das Grundwasser auf den Rodauer Wiesen kurz vor H"hnlein  )


----------



## DeHejner (25. März 2001)

Hallo,  danke fr die genesungswnsche, meine being eht es wieder einigermaáen gut, kann wieder laufen ohne schmerzen *g*  ich denke arne vom bike house frankenstein, kann dir (euch) da von fahrtechnik her besser erkl"ren wie was geht, ich komm den berg r


----------



##  (13. August 2001)

Fahre auch ab und zu die Rinne . Bin öfters da . 
Weiteres gibts auf www.downhill-suedhessen.de


----------



##  (14. August 2001)

Wegen Kontakt zu Leuten,  schau mal auf 
www.downhill-suedhessen.de nach & registriere dich !!
Gravity rules !!!


----------



## RogerRobert (20. Dezember 2001)

Kurze Frage, nur zur info, wo ist denn die Rinne?
Bzw. der Frankenstein. Wenns nicht so weit ist wär ich da auch mal gern dabei...


----------



## Andreas (21. Dezember 2001)

Hi RogerRobert,

der Trail ist hinter der Burg Frankenstein Nähe Darmstadt Eberstadt.


----------



## grosso (25. Mai 2003)

schaut einfach mal auf unserer seite www.wgalsbacherstrasse.de ,
und dort im forum unter:
"regionales bikerboard" vorbei. da werdet ihr geholfen!
gruesse grosso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelnescht (21. Juni 2003)

war auch schon öfters an "der Rinne" und hät da mal ne frage:

meint ihr damit den trail immer am ehemaligen Flussbett entlang oder den der auf halber strecke von der rinne nach rechts rein geht zu den krassen doubles, drops ( da steht selten was kleiner als 3m) und so?

*Simon*


----------



## hueen (11. Juli 2003)

jo die doubles da (rechts rein auf halber strecke) sehem schon ganz manierlich aus.

wie stehts denn so mit dem interesse? ich war letztens das erste mal da und würde gerne öfter fahren! die ganzen sprünge nehm ich zwar noch nicht mit aber bin kurz davor 

könnt euch auch bei interesse und/oder für spontane treffen bei mir melden: [email protected]
ICQ 147550546


----------



## Andreas 2905 (11. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jung´s,
wir machen am Sonntag zu dritt einen Ausflug von der Burg Frankenstein aus Wir werden so gegen 10 an der Burg starten . Wir haben vor die Rinne zu erkunden und später vielleicht den Weg zum Melibokus  in Angriff zu nehmen.
Falls von Euch jemand Interesse habt sich anzuhängen oder gar den Tourguide zu spielen wäre es echt klasse. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## fabdh (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vogelnescht _
> *war auch schon öfters an "der Rinne" und hät da mal ne frage:
> 
> meint ihr damit den trail immer am ehemaligen Flussbett entlang oder den der auf halber strecke von der rinne nach rechts rein geht zu den krassen doubles, drops ( da steht selten was kleiner als 3m) und so?
> ...



die eigentliche rinne is die line ohne die sprünge.aber wenn man so drüber spricht is die line mit den sprüngen die rinne und die line ohne sprünge die alte rinne...

ps:is kein ehemaliges flussbett.die rinne is mal bei nem ordentlichen unwetter entstanden...


----------



## Vogelnescht (23. August 2003)

naja, keine Sprünge is relativ, ein paar Kicker, kleine Double und Anlieger sind ja doch drinn;

ich war heute da, es is zu TROCKEN !!!!!

*Simon*


----------



## Vogelnescht (23. August 2003)

kennt jemand das Bikehouse Frankenstein? Klasse Adresse, wenn jemand Probleme mit seinem Gaul hat.

*Simon* ( das soll nich als Werbung verstanden werden sondern als Tipp)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinsekater (5. November 2003)

ich bin auch öfters mal da (schwarzes 03er BigHit mit ner rot/grauen X-vert carbon). demnächst wohn ich vermutlich in darmstadt -> dann wird frankenstein zu meiner hausstrecke  .

man kann sich ja mal treffen.

aber hochtreten is nich! wir shutteln immer und das ist gut so


----------



## storchO (2. September 2004)

ja ICH


----------



## DeeJot (3. September 2004)

Guden!!!

ich wohn zwar mittlerweile bei münchen bin aber auch noch öfters in darmstadt (bei meinen eltern) und nehm auch meist meinen bock mit!!!  
hab mir aber bei untersten sprung vor drei wochen die rippen angebrochen und muss leider noch ein wenig pausieren :kotz: !!!

will aber in ein paar wochen nochmal mit´m kollegen hin!!!
und wir hatten das letzte mal auch nen bus zum shutteln dabei  !!! so macht die rinne echt spass   

aber eigentlich müsste da auch mal wieder etwas erde bewegt werden denn die interressanten teile sind meiner meinung nach teilweise sehr kaputt  

werde mich jedenfalls mal melden wenn ich wieder im lande bin und hoff man trifft sich da!!!

gruß jan


----------



## entlebucher (3. September 2004)

Servus,

na nennen wir mich mal Freerider  
Studiere in der Schweiz, bin aber regelmässig bei meinen Eltern am Tor zum Odenwald  

Die neue rinne ist wirklich total hinüber, war echt nicht nötig  . 
Hoffe das die Legalisierung bald fortschritte macht.

Unsere kleine Truppe hier versorgt sich halt so lange selber. Das heisst schaufeln schaufeln schaufeln...

Man sieht sich


----------



## Rih (18. September 2004)

Ich habe mal ne Frage
Kann ich als unerfahrener Downhiller die Rinne runterfahren fahre sonst nur Freeride und auch nicht immer so gut lande oft in Büschen.Bin noch Schüler.Könnt mir etwas anderes empfehlen wo ich trainieren kann und des sollte erstmal nicht für Fortgeschrittene sein sondern eher Anfänger/Könner.


----------



## Grinsekater (24. September 2004)

Dr.Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal ne Frage
> Kann ich als unerfahrener Downhiller die Rinne runterfahren fahre sonst nur Freeride und auch nicht immer so gut lande oft in Büschen.Bin noch Schüler.Könnt mir etwas anderes empfehlen wo ich trainieren kann und des sollte erstmal nicht für Fortgeschrittene sein sondern eher Anfänger/Könner.


keine sorge. die rinne ist eine strecke an die man sich gut herantasten kann. gefährlich kanns nur werden wenn du die sache wortwörtlich zu schnell angehst.

mach am anfang einfach langsam und wenns besser klappt lass laufen und dann irgendwann wenns gut läuft "kette rechts" und treten


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (26. September 2004)

ist die rinne auch hardtail nur ne hinterbremse hab und dazu noch noob ist befahrbar?

also ich meine mit s s s ... speed spass und spannung?

oder wird das mit 110 mm nur ungemütlich?


----------



## Grinsekater (26. September 2004)

nek.WildeWutz schrieb:
			
		

> ist die rinne auch hardtail nur ne hinterbremse hab und dazu noch noob ist befahrbar?
> 
> also ich meine mit s s s ... speed spass und spannung?
> 
> oder wird das mit 110 mm nur ungemütlich?


nen wilden satzbau hast du 

also ich bin der meinung das man sowiso alles (ob jetzt rinne oder dh-race) mit nem hardtail fahren kann. auf unserer strecke war ich auch für einige wochen in diesem jahr mit meinem halbgefederten bike unterwegs ist zwar ruppiger aber eben "echter"  

allerdings würd ich dir schon zu ner zweiten bremse raten


----------



## nek.WildeWutz (26. September 2004)

ja lol xD das sollte eigentlich so rüberkommen:

ist die rinne auch "hardtail mit nur ner hinterbremse" befahrbar?

ach lol och man was hab ich da wieder für n scheiss geschrieben xD

anyway...2te bremse gibbet nich  schade.

naja ich bin es vom hrischkopf gewohnt einige sachen zu schieben.


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (27. September 2004)

ach pillemann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabdh (29. September 2004)

nek.WildeWutz schrieb:
			
		

> ja lol xD das sollte eigentlich so rüberkommen:
> 
> ist die rinne auch "hardtail mit nur ner hinterbremse" befahrbar?
> 
> ...




wenn man die rinne perfekt fährt,brauch man garkeine bremse...


----------



## Grinsekater (29. September 2004)

fabdh schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man die rinne perfekt fährt,brauch man garkeine bremse...


"wenn" und "wenn" man dann die spur mal nicht trifft macht man den treehugger


----------

